# اسعار دورة النيبوس فى مصر



## مسئول السلامة (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندسينا الاعزاء ارجو من سيادتكم معرفة ما هى اسعار دورة النيبوس فى مصر وفين مكانها وعلى كام يوم

شكرا


----------



## مسئول السلامة (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه يا بشمهندسينا المحترمين معقولة محدش يعرف اى تفاصيل عن اسعار دورة النيبوش فى مصر ولا عن مكانها لو سمحتم ياريت اى حد يعرف معلومات عنها يقولى لان انا محتاجها ضرورى 
شكرا واسف للازعاج


----------

